# Hacer una changa



## Yolita

Hola a todos:
Necesito conocer el equivalente en francés de la expresión "hacer una changa".  Es decir un trabajo pequeño (o no) que permite sacar un poco de dinero como para "salvar" el día. Sería una expresión familiar pero no vulgar.
Gracias desde ya por la ayuda que me puedan acercar.
Y


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez puedas poner "faire une (petite) bricole". Pero no es exactamente lo mismo. Se puede hacer "une bricole" par reparar algo en su propia casa, sin que sea pagado. Espera más sugestiones.


----------



## Nanon

Un petit boulot ?


----------



## lpfr

Nanon said:


> Un petit boulot ?


 Sí, es mucho mejor que "bricole".
 Pero aún no corresponde a un trabajo que solo dura un día o menos aún.


----------



## grandluc

Faire "un extra", un petit boulot supplémentaire.


----------



## Domtom

lpfr said:


> Tal vez puedas poner "faire une (petite) bricole". Pero no es exactamente lo mismo.


 
Esto sería _hacer una chapuza_.

-
Creo que *hacer una changa* es lo mismo que *hacer una peonada*: _No tengo trabajo, pero voy a la viña a ver si me dejan hacer una peonada aunque sea para hoy solamente._

¿Cómo se dice en francés _hacer una peonada_?

Peut-être _faire un petit boulot comme ça _?


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> Esto sería _hacer una chapuza_.


  Bueno, no exactamente. 

Chapuza tiene un cierto sentido peyorativo que "bricole" no siempre tiene. Si dices de alguien que es chapucero no es lo mismo que si dices que es un "bricoleur". Corresponde a chapuza, pero sin la tonalidad de "n'importe quoi" de chapuza.
  También hay que ver que si tratas de "bricoleur" un profesional, no le estás echando un piropo y seguramente se ofenderá.
  En el ejemplo que di, "bricole" tiene el sentido de un trabajo hecho por una persona que no es profesional, pero no necesariamente mal hecho.


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> -
> ¿Cómo se dice en francés _hacer una peonada_?


  Je ne suis pas sur que la traduction exacte existe. Le plus proche que j'ai trouvé est "embauche":
  "Je vais essayer de trouver une embauche"
  Mais ce n'est pas très courant de nos jours. Je crois que personne n'est plus payée à la journée. Peut-être dans le secteur agricole?


----------



## Domtom

-
No necesariamente una chapuza es una "obra hecha sin arte ni esmero" (2ª definición del DRAE); sino que puede también ser perfectamente una "obra o labor de poca importancia" (1ª def. del mismo diccionario). Y estoy de acuerdo con el DRAE: en la vida diaria y real así he entendido siempre esas dos palabras, perdón, esa sola palabra con dos significados.

Por otra parte, *"hacer una changa"* creo que puede ser sinónimo de *"hacer una chapuza"*. En este caso, la "poca importancia" de la "obra o labor" vendría dada por la escasa duración del empleo (no llega ni a un día) y no por el trabajo en sí, que puede incluso llegar a ser muy profesional.


----------



## Yolita

¡Chicos!

¡Cuántos comentarios! Se los agradezco sinceramente. Cuando tenga la decisión tomada les contaré lo que elegí.
Mil gracias a todos


----------



## totor

_Faire un job_ no es un equivalente de "hacer una changa" en francés?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yolita said:


> Necesito conocer el equivalente en francés de la expresión "hacer una changa".  Es decir un trabajo pequeño (o no) que permite sacar un poco de dinero como para "salvar" el día. Sería una expresión familiar pero no vulgar.





totor said:


> _Faire un job_ no es un equivalente de "hacer una changa" en francés?


Si me atengo a la definición que de *changa *nos da *Yolita*, la respuesta, *totor*, es no. 

Por lo general, *faire un job* es hacer un trabajo de cierta importancia que, incluso, podría tener cierta duración. *Avoir un job* es tener un trabajo estable. Sin embargo, *faire un petit job* sí que podría equivaler a *hacer una changa* ya que podría tratarse de un trabajo de corta duración y por lo tanto de baja remuneración (ej: trabajos aleatorios, fines de semana, etc.).

Por otro lado, creo que la palabra *changa *puede perfectamente ser traducida por *bricole* ya que esta no designa sólo trabajos pequeños e ingeniosos de mantenimiento casero sino que también puede referirse a tareas menores e intermitentes encargadas por terceros. En cuanto a la palabra *chapuza*, no creo que sea sinónimo de *changa *ya que, al menos en el lenguaje popular, se califica así a aquellos trabajos precipitados y bastos cuyo resultado deja mucho que desear.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Por lo general, *faire un job* es hacer un trabajo de cierta importancia que, incluso, podría tener cierta duración.


Ah.

Pensé que la definición que da el Bob


> Emploi (parfois avec idée de peu d'intérêt, de provisoire, de temporaire), petit boulot


podía incluir a *job* dentro del campo de la changa (que por cierto, no es un trabajo de cierta importancia ni de cierta duración, pero tampoco una chapuza, como bien dices).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Ah.
> 
> Pensé que la definición que da el Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Emploi (parfois avec idée de peu d'intérêt, de provisoire, de temporaire), petit boulot
> 
> 
> 
> podía incluir a *job* dentro del campo de la changa (que por cierto, no es un trabajo de cierta importancia ni de cierta duración, pero tampoco una chapuza, como bien dices).
Click to expand...

En mi opinión, ese uso es muy poco frecuente, por eso dije "por lo general".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pero las changas pueden tener esa "cierta duración".
Cuando alguien "vive de changas" más bien se apunta al carácter informal de sus trabajos (arreglos en general, plomería, pintura, etc.) y no tanto a la duración. Una "changa" puede ser pintar una casa, hacer unas instalaciones o reparaciones, tareas que bien pueden llevar un par de días o incluso algo más.


----------



## totor

Sin embargo, Víctor dice que


Víctor Pérez said:


> *Avoir un job* es tener un trabajo estable.


Si es así, 'tener una changa' es incompatible con 'avoir un job', León, porque ninguna changa es estable por definición.

Una vez que la changa se termina, dure un día, tres, o un mes seguido, volvés a estar en la calle esperando que te caiga otra changa, que durará lo que dure.

Nada de estabilidad.

Fijate lo que dice el CNRTL:


> _Fam._ *Travail rémunéré, emploi*. _Chercher, trouver un job ; changer de job ; procurer un job à qqn ; un petit job ; un bon job ; un job intéressant._ _*Son job, c'était « secrétaire de direction »* _(Simonin, _Touchez pas au grisbi,_1953, p. 102). _*Ce solide personnel des cadres* qui lutte en serrant les dents pour garder son job _(Aymé, _Mouche,_1957, p. 259).


(El subrayado es mío).

Según esa definición, *job* es simplemente una manera familiar de llamar al 'trabajo'.

Como si nosotros dijéramos 'laburo'.


----------



## swift

Algunos ejemplos contextualizados para _faire des petits jobs_:





> Françoise est arrivée du Togo à l'age de 25 ans. Après avoir fait des petits jobs comme des gardes d'enfant… une « compatriote togolaise » lui a proposé de la remplacer aux toilettes de Havre-Caumartin.
> 
> Françoise, dame pipi… au bout du rouleau





> S’il doit son surnom au mal de mer, éprouvé lorsqu’il prit la mer pour l’Europe, Seasick Steve n’a pourtant pas le mal de scène. Loin de là. Véritable baroudeur depuis ses 13 ans, il a effectué des tournées dans des bars miteux, fait des petits jobs ponctuels et eu comme amie Janis Joplin. Bref, lui et sa guitare ont vu du pays.
> 
> OÜI FM vous invite au concert de Seasick Steve à Paris





> Pour financer notre billet d'avion, nous avons fait des petits jobs :  les vendanges (avec là aussi de belles rencontres en Alsace !), des services pour des banquets, et aujourd'hui nous avons besoin de votre soutien pour boucler notre budget et partir 4 mois en reportage au Vietnam, où nous travaillerons aussi à mi-temps pour une association humanitaire.
> 
> Jeunes reporters au Vietnam





> À défaut de pouvoir jouer, j’ai fait des petits jobs sur les tournages. J’ai été assistante de production sur le dernier film de Robert Altman, _The Last Show_, en 2006. J’apportais leurs cafés à Meryl Streep et à Lindsay Lohan. C’est là que j’ai tout appris sur ce métier.
> 
> Allison Williams : “‘Girls’ est arrivé au bon moment”


Equivalente de dicha expresión: _faire des petits boulots_.


> Kuk vit et travaille ici depuis qu’il a 18 ans. Il y a emménagé, avant même d’avoir une formation. Après avoir fait des petits boulots en tant que paysagiste, monteur de fenêtres à temps partiel et maître-nageur auxiliaire, il se désigne lui-même comme «payeur d’impôts et de factures indépendant»
> 
> Immobilier, appartement, maison, Suisse, chercher, publier - ImmoScout24


----------



## totor

Al parecer, José, todos tus ejemplos son informales; o sea, petits ou grands,


totor said:


> una manera familiar de llamar al 'trabajo'.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Estimado Totor. De acuerdo con respecto a "avoir...", pero Víctor también hace referencia a "faire un job" (línea en la que van los ejemplos de Swift). El único "problema" pasaba por la duración, pero yo no veo contradicción o incorrección alguna en llamar "changa" a un trabajo de 3 o 4 días (o incluso una semana) que sea relativamente informal.


----------



## totor

Ah, sí.

Es posible, León, hilando fino.


----------

